# As small as it gets



## corsur (Dec 14, 2017)

Put this wee train I got from http://www.teenytrains.com/main.sc

Its not a train as we know it. The motor's coil circuits (tiny traces with round patterns seen on track PCB) repeat around the track. Each train car has four small neodymium magnets


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That is FABULOUS! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's cool...there appears to be no physical connection between the loco and the cars. Aren't magnets amazing?


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

corsur said:


> Put this wee train I got from http://www.teenytrains.com/main.sc
> 
> Its not a train as we know it. The motor's coil circuits (tiny traces with round patterns seen on track PCB) repeat around the track. Each train car has four small neodymium magnets
> 
> ...


How old is this set you've pictured? Asking because I'm interested in purchasing that same layout book but I don't see it listed anywhere in the link you've given. Did you purchase yours from another source you haven't mentioned?


----------



## corsur (Dec 14, 2017)

*book*

Hi it was only built 2 weeks ago. Got the book from Ebay it was the large one. Could of got a smaller book but need large one for the tall buildings. Just cut safe out of it. Tall Buildings I got from a New York 4D jigsaw puzzle and some monopoly houses. You can pick up a used New York puzzle from ebay cheep. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Secret-D...var=440109577278&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

https://www.amazon.co.uk/4D-York-Cityscape-Time-Puzzle/dp/B002T1HG82


----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

Amazing, and I love the artwork.


----------

